# What is the best rat poision?



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Poisons have the obvious problem of dead rats smelling bad in places you can't access. Snap traps with a hefty string (or cable) to prevent them from being dragged off solve the "dead rat in the wall" problem.

Note, rats are extremely cautious and a new bait or bait station may take some time for them to approach it. Make sure you have eliminated all other food sources so your bait or snap trap will be higher on their list.

While you wait for a trap or bait to do their job you must search to find their entrance or others will simply replace the ones you remove. This is fall and they are now looking for a warm place to spend the winter, assuming you are in cold country.

My vote would be snap traps or both.

Bud


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Bud9051 said:


> Poisons have the obvious problem of dead rats smelling bad in places you can't access. Snap traps with a hefty string (or cable) to prevent them from being dragged off solve the "dead rat in the wall" problem.
> 
> Man your right about that. We were having a problem at the shop years ago. They were setting the alarm off at night. I decided to put out poison and let me tell you the smell was horrible. We knew it was coming from the bathroom but had no easy access. We couldn't stand it so we pulled the siding off the building. Turns out they made a nest under the tub. They actually were using the pink insulation for a nest for the little ones. Anyway we killed them all but they had died under the tub. It was hard to get to but much better after we got them out. Hadn't had an issue since
> 
> Bud







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keumei (Sep 28, 2017)

> Poisons have the obvious problem of dead rats smelling bad in places you can't access. Snap traps with a hefty string (or cable) to prevent them from being dragged off solve the "dead rat in the wall" problem.
> 
> Note, rats are extremely cautious and a new bait or bait station may take some time for them to approach it. Make sure you have eliminated all other food sources so your bait or snap trap will be higher on their list.
> 
> ...


 Yap. If i use rat poison, then it will create another problem I guess. Rats could visit your house with poison. Hiding food is a good option, but still risk involve with it.
Any other natural way to get rid of rats?


----------



## keumei (Sep 28, 2017)

BayouRunner said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't get it.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

The absolute BEST rat poison, IMO, was made by Spectracide (Safe Kill). It really wasn't a "poison" as much as it was something they liked and forced the rats to become thirsty and go to water. Once they drank the water their system shut down and they died. The beauty of it (and of a serious concern, hopefully) was second and third generation poison. 

If a rat consumed poison and ran off and a hawk picked it up and ate it....two dead animals. With the Spectracide Safe Kill it didn't happen. BUT as with all good things, they ceased making it stating the "market" just wasn't there.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

keumei said:


> Don't get it.



Do you mean don't buy it, or that you don't understand what he said?


----------



## keumei (Sep 28, 2017)

> The absolute BEST rat poison, IMO, was made by Spectracide (Safe Kill). It really wasn't a "poison" as much as it was something teg liked and forced the rats to become thirsty and go to water. Once they drank the water their system shut down and they died. The beauty of it (and of a serious concern, hopefully) was second and third generation poison.
> If a rat consumed poison and ran off and a hawk picked it up and ate it....two dead animals. With the Spectracide Safe Kill it didn't happen. BUT as with all good things, they ceased making it stating the "market" just wasn't there.


 Yeah, it makes sense. Actually, I like the idea of Spectracide. Give some poison and react only when they drink water. It will kill the rats natural way and I wanted it. I am thinking to test that safe poison.


----------



## keumei (Sep 28, 2017)

> Do you mean don't buy it, or that you don't understand what he said?


 Thanks get it.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

.22 Pellet?
.177 Pellet?
Foot stomp?
Hammer?
Cat?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Rat snake. I have one in my shop, I'll rent.


----------

